# Cleaning smoker and possibly upgrading



## fatmcrat (Nov 18, 2016)

So I am cleaning my grates for my smoker, and need to clean the inside too. Not sure what I should use to clean the inside.  I haven't fired up the smoker in over a year, and there are cob webs and wasp nests in it.  Gonna lend it to a family member to smoke some hams this weekend, and I'm going to be smoking at least one turkey next Wednesday. 

For my grates, I put them in the oven on self cleaning to clean the cast iron really good, then applied a light coat of oil on them and put them back in for about 2 hours.  I done that before and it worked really well.  I was thinking about just using a mild soap cleaner on the inside and then light oil then throw some a good sized chimney full of hot charcoal in it.  Let me know what you think is the best decision.  It is a char griller offset smoker I have had for about 5-6 years.  Still works good, but I just done use it that much anymore.

Ok now on to spending money...I have been reading a lot into wood pellet smoker/grills for the past several months and Lowes has a Char-Griller for 499.  They seem to be real nice, but I'm not still not sure about it.  I haven't used gas to cook anything in a very long time, and I love the flavor that charcoal gives meat.  Can I get the same flavor out of a Wood Pellet Grill/Smoker. 

Here is the link for the one I have been looking at mostly.

https://www.chargriller.com/pellet-grills/wood-pro-grill-9020-9020#tab-reviews

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2016)

Id burn a really hot fire in it for a long while then after everything is burnt out I would steam out the cooking chamber.


----------

